
Apple App Store fees are ‘highway robbery,’ says House antitrust committee chair - jrnkntl
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/18/21295778/apple-app-store-hey-email-fees-policies-antitrust-wwdc-2020
======
aurizon
Dick Turpin lives and prospers on the Apple app store. "Stand and Deliver"
[http://stand-and-deliver.org.uk/highwaymen/dick-turpin.html](http://stand-
and-deliver.org.uk/highwaymen/dick-turpin.html)

